# Any idea of Glade, GTK+,Qt Designer



## arunkrishnan (Jan 5, 2005)

hi guys,
            i m doing my final year project in linux. am planning to use Glade or Qt designer for front end desing. do anyone of u have any idea of these which to use. Do u gys kno any resource in this context


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 5, 2005)

Better make use of Glade and GTK+.

To Learn GTK+ knowledge of C programming is a prerequisite.

GTK+ can also be done in c++, python etc. and many more programming languages.


To Learn GTK+ there is a tutorial  >>>  www.gtk.org
                                           also visit   >>>  www.gnome.org


----------



## rakee (Jan 5, 2005)

*well well*

ok ..if yoou wish for GTK and glade..it will be also a good choice
BUT in my view ifound easy and fun in programming using QT
Do the frontend using QT Designer...coding in itself..or cooding inside Kkdeveloper.C++ is a must and u can find it much reliable for developing KDE applications.
know onething..opt for qt only if you are aboout too develop a multiplatform tool...else it is not necesssary
another way to develop linux applications in a much easier mode is to  GAMBAS....with some scripting knowledge..thank you


----------



## nixcraft (Jan 5, 2005)

I find QT quite good one.

Especially the concept of slots and signles they really rocks.

Plus qt is cross platform like java so once code written and tested it should work on windowz, linux and almost all sort of UNIX (and limited support and mobile devices also available). Code is 10 time faster than java as it is not interpreter language.

Visit trolltech.com for more info, tutorials and docs

Happy coding!


----------

